# Which Game Made you cry



## Supernova89 (Jun 28, 2020)

So people which Game, past or recent made you cry?


----------



## DaMudderBurd (Jun 29, 2020)

GoldenEye wii


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 29, 2020)

Crisis Core for the PSP
Beyond 2 Souls for the PS3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 29, 2020)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/an-oppr...e-where-you-were-stunned.535405/#post-8583999

Shadow of the Colossus - PS2


> _On the way to the last Colossus,on that long Bridge.........
> ......then Agro died........after 100s of hours on the Best Game i´ve ever played up to this point of time......
> 
> I sat there........for a few minutes,then stand up,turn PS2 and TV off und never played it again....
> Not until today._


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 29, 2020)

Final fantasy VII


----------



## Supernova89 (Jun 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/an-oppr...e-where-you-were-stunned.535405/#post-8583999
> 
> Shadow of the Colossus - PS2


Playing this for the first time, it was something else, wasn't it? A brand new experience.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Limbo was another game, didn't make my cry as such, but there was something about the game that hit me in the feels.


----------



## RyRyIV (Jul 1, 2020)

The first time I played through the original Mass Effect, I primarily had Kaiden and Ashley on my team. Nothing against the other team members, Garrus and Wrex are two of my favorites to this day. But the first time it was with those two. So on Virmire, when I had to choose which one gets left behind? I dunno if I necessarily cried, but I was definitely in a down mood the rest of the day.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2020)

Pokemon MD, all of them, especially Explorers of Sky


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 1, 2020)

No game yet, I did shed a tear or two for Persona 4 Golden ending though.

Not a game but I'll mention though that the movie Hachi A Dogs Tale made me cry my eyes out


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 1, 2020)

Breath of fire IV, (Mostly cause the music) Ending is so strong.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 1, 2020)

Every time I finish Final Fantasy X I cry at the bit Yuna says she loves Tidus then he hugs her.


----------



## ILuvGames (Jul 1, 2020)

The only game that made me cry in over 40 years of gaming was when I saw the ending fmv in Final Fantasy IX. Seeing Garnet runnig through the crowds desperately looking for Zidane then her finally finding him and hugging him before beating her fists on his shoulder. It still makes me shed a tear of joy to this day if I watch the ending on Youtube.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 2, 2020)

I don't think it ever happened, though some came close :
Braid: of course something was very 'off' but it only clicked at the end. Brilliant (but sad) ending
The walking dead, season 1: the ending
The static calls my name : a short, free horror game about depression. Though only 10-15 minutes long, it's... Quite an impact


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jul 2, 2020)

MOTHER 3


----------



## r5xscn (Jul 2, 2020)

Nier Gestalt, especially the last ending. Also the Xenoblade 2's ending.
"Greater love has no one than this, than to lay down one’s life for his friends."

And probably some other games too.

Edit: also bishi bashi on PS1 because I hurt my thumb. It was fun.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jul 2, 2020)

Every Final Fantasy, the first time I beat it.

Every Kingdom Hearts. I cri everytiem.

Spider-Man for PS4, the moment I saw Stan Lee.


----------



## Clapmaster (Jul 2, 2020)

Metal Gear Solid 3


----------



## zoogie (Jul 2, 2020)

Space Invaders.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 2, 2020)

Dunno if I've ever cried at a game before, but some have definitely tugged the heart string. Shadow of the Colossus is a pretty heavy game the more you play and the the more you know about the world.

A weird one, but a specific part of Gears of War 2 was also pretty brutally sad; finding Dom's wife. If you've played the game you'll know, if not and you can't be bothered just Youtube the scene. Fucking depressing.



alexander1970 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/an-oppr...e-where-you-were-stunned.535405/#post-8583999
> 
> Shadow of the Colossus - PS2





Spoiler: SOTC Spoiler, but happy one



Agro isn't actually dead, she survived the jump (somehow) with just an injured leg. You find out after the ending


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 2, 2020)

None. Some can be emotional but didn't make me cry at all. Nope.


----------



## jgs123 (Sep 26, 2020)

No game has ever made me cry but the last xenosaga game i did keep going back to the cutscenes and enjoy the emotional FMVs


----------



## JenMorri88 (Sep 29, 2020)

Mafia II, life is strange, Heavy Rain.
I hope they will re-release Mafia 2. This is really the best game in the Mafia series. Who agrees with me?


----------



## MockyLock (Sep 29, 2020)

I was really sad when i finished Ocarina Of Time.
It was the same feeling as when you finish a book where you shared a huge adventure, and you have to close it and leave its own life going on, but without you.


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 29, 2020)

Worms2, laughing to tears after another fuckup playing with friends...


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 29, 2020)

now that I beat xenoblade 2, thats prob it


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Oct 2, 2020)

Every time Link is friend-zoned at the end. BETA!


----------



## mamatkhaled14 (Oct 2, 2020)

almost all visual novel game i played make me cry


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 2, 2020)

Crying, nah, tugging heartstrings.... 
Ni No Kuni, Okami, Bioshock 1 2 Infinite, RDR 1 and 2, Shadow of the Colossus, Life is Strange 1, 2 and Before The Storm.
Probably a few more : D


----------



## leon315 (Oct 2, 2020)

Final Fantasy 8: the  tragic love story about Laguna with both Julia and Raine. the fade's encounter between Squall and Rinoa.
Plus the main theme singed by *Faye Wang - Eyes on me*.

*FF8 deserves remake too!*


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ending of Xenoblade 2: Torna the golden country.


----------



## VGrift (Oct 4, 2020)

FF13s ending got me pretty good. Didn't cry though


----------



## Alsusee (Oct 6, 2020)

The first time I played Final Fantasy VII on the original PlayStation and got to the end of the first disc


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Oct 6, 2020)

minecraft made me cry
i opened aworld that i made long time ago and the world was a door to my younger self
fuck im cryimg again


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 6, 2020)

ILuvGames said:


> The only game that made me cry in over 40 years of gaming was when I saw the ending fmv in Final Fantasy IX. Seeing Garnet runnig through the crowds desperately looking for Zidane then her finally finding him and hugging him before beating her fists on his shoulder. It still makes me shed a tear of joy to this day if I watch the ending on Youtube.


No more, no less.
Watching this ending on YouTube kills it, though.
You need the full game before just to understand it.


----------



## ILuvGames (Oct 8, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> No more, no less.
> Watching this ending on YouTube kills it, though.
> You need the full game before just to understand it.



It does, you're right. Bought and played it on import when it first came out. Worth every penny it cost me. Definately an underated gem when compared to VII on the same platform. Technical achievement's aside it's certainly a better game than VII to play in probably every way.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 8, 2020)

If getting teary eyed counts, then TLoU2.


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 9, 2020)

ILuvGames said:


> It does, you're right. Bought and played it on import when it first came out. Worth every penny it cost me. Definately an underated gem when compared to VII on the same platform. Technical achievement's aside it's certainly a better game than VII to play in probably every way.


I had a hard time getting on with the chibi characters. 
But after understanding what they were about, it went fine.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 9, 2020)

I bet some people cry over games when they are drunk. I have seen them, lol!


----------



## ILuvGames (Oct 10, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> I had a hard time getting on with the chibi characters.
> But after understanding what they were about, it went fine.



Yeah. Kinda agre with you in that it was an unusual choice.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 10, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> minecraft made me cry
> i opened aworld that i made long time ago and the world was a door to my younger self
> fuck im cryimg again


1st time when I DIED AT LAVA in Netherworld with my Enchanted diamond sword, full diamond armour set along with all loots, i'm almost cried that moment.


----------



## LostinWii (Oct 10, 2020)

rule of rose ps2


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 10, 2020)

ILuvGames said:


> Yeah. Kinda agre with you in that it was an unusual choice.


Surely you know, but the design was an homage to the 8 and 16bit versions. Even the medieval setting.


----------



## ILuvGames (Oct 11, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Surely you know, but the design was an homage to the 8 and 16bit versions. Even the medieval setting.


Had no idea. Interesting and thanks for pointing it out to me. Hmm.


----------



## Chains (Oct 13, 2020)

The Last Guardian, didn't make me cry but made me sad.


----------



## eduall (Oct 13, 2020)

Danganronpa v3


----------



## Rude (Oct 15, 2020)

Chrono Trigger's ending


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 16, 2020)

To the moon makes me cry.


----------



## Kev79 (Oct 17, 2020)

Brothers: a Tale of Two Sons.


----------

